# Pex failures?



## MNMan (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone having problems with brass Pex fittings leaking or breaking? 

There's a class action lawsuit in Las Vegas involving Ipex and I've heard about hundreds of failures in homes in Minnesota. Brass fittings from Zurn and others are cracking and failing within a year or so of installation.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

No problem with zurn, there is a lawsuit against KITECH


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Welp...I just roughed in a baseboard heat job with Zurn PEX, planned to use their "sharkbite" fittings once the finish is ready...puuullleease let us know if you hear anything.*


----------

